# 51 or 59 Modifier



## drhoads (Nov 2, 2012)

Billing CPT 43235 & 43244. Would I use a 51 0r 59 modifier on 43244?  And also when billing CPT 43239 & 43450, would I use modifier 51 or 59 on CPT 43450.  I am thinking I would use 59 for both, but need another opinion. Thanks!!


----------



## onetwothree (Nov 2, 2012)

*Modifiers 51 &59*

You can not bill CPT 43235 & 43244 with any modifiers, go with 43244. CPT 43239 & 43450, you can bill with modifier 51 showing multiple procedures done in the same encounter. No need to show distinct procedures. Use 51 modifier for the second procedure only. When you are using modifier 59 in any case, use it for only second procedure, do not use for both.


----------



## drhoads (Nov 2, 2012)

Thank you.


----------

